# Back from the ashes



## OB_bobthechainsawkiller (May 15, 2009)

By accident I found this site. I was not looking for it or anything Martial Arts related, but here I am.........It's Karma! I'll introduce myself.
I'm 51, started training when I was 12 in TKD. I progressed quickly and went on to study with Kazuo(Sonny)Onowo in Goju-Ryu. I joined the Marines and spent the majority of my time in Yamguchi Province, Japan where I completed my Sho-Dan(1st Black) I returned to the States and moved to Las Vegas upon completion of my Tour of Duty. I then embarked on a Martial Artists Fantasy.........I was taken in by martial artists I had no business being with. 
I was introduced to the world of Ed Parker and Mr. Parker himself.....Sensei Tadashi Yamashita, Ted Tabura, Richard&Glen Rabago Sifu Eric Lee...the list goes on........I only say this because I am so proud to have spent even a little time with these legends......and to have been able to gain some of their knowledge. I was able to be center referee at the International Karate Championships under Mr. Parker the 1st year I ever attended!!!!!! Not for the finals, but for the prelims........even so......what an honor.
To those of you starting out.........I can only say..........the Martial Arts are nothing to be taken lightly. You are the branches of the tree and your instructors are the trunk. Only by making a student better than themselves can instructors cause the art thrive and grow...........you carry the responsibility of thousands of years of training before you..........and many years after you. Whatever art you choose, give it your all.........but always remember that your strength comes from your inner self, your Family and your honor...........Physical prowess without mental restraint in useless and dangerous to ones self and others. My days as an instructor are over, I've suffered some physical problems(Heart) over that last year that have taken me out of the physical part of the Martial Arts world. I can only hope you all have the at least half of the glorious time I had in them! It will change your lives forever if you let it........
          Good Luck


----------



## seasoned (May 15, 2009)

Very nice intro, welcome to MT. There are some very nice folks here, and we chat on many different subjects. There is something for everyone, enjoy.


----------



## Sukerkin (May 15, 2009)

I second those words from *Seasoned* :highfive:.


----------



## still learning (May 15, 2009)

Hello, Nice to me you and have you share your experiences and thoughts here....

You were training in a great time with some of worlds best teachers....lucky for you!

Aloha,


----------

